# We don't want dry food



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Woof woof🐶🐶

Can someone tell our mommy that we don't want dry food. No matter if she adds warn water, or formula to our wet food. We are not eating it. 

Even if she tries to make a different bowl of dry food in the side. We just don't care for it. We will eat all our wet food in a minutes. So we decide that if our mommy keeps giving us dry food we wouldn't eat. 

I been telling these two that they need their dry food in order to help them with their jaw and stuff. They just wouldn't eat it. What else can I do?!? How important is really dry food is on their diet?!? 

Please help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

A good quality wet food is going to be superior to dry, so if you can I say stick with it


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank I'm giving them BB.. Turkey, beef, chicken and lamb flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Our vet is adamant that dry food is not good for them because it is so processed and that a good quality canned food is much better than dry.
Very often, dry food has more corn or other "fillers." 

Here is an article from Dog Food Advisor about the myth that dry food is good for teeth cleaning:
Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> A good quality wet food is going to be superior to dry, so if you can I say stick with it


That was great reading, You Need To Think About getting A BOOK DEAL!:biggrin:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You should definately give them a good wet food. I personally have never given a fluff dry food. I homecook but do give Fromm wet (canned) when I don't have the time to cook for Zoe. Your fluffs will love BB canned food....I bet they eat it right away.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

They eat their wet good real quick. But as soon as they notice the dry good inside. The walk away. 🐶☺🐶. Everybody in the store keep telling me to give them 90% of dry food. Bcz since they are only 10 weeks old they must have dry food so I felt like I have to give them dry food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been told (by both breeder and vet) to give Maltese dry food because this particular breed has dental issues AND to brush their teeth almost daily. We've had Blizzard for about 2.5 weeks, and I give him a mix of dry food (Taste of the Wild) and wet food (Innova and Wellness). In the evening, I add more dry food, and mix it up so any leftover wet food touches the dry. He won't eat it unless I mix it. I do make sure it's more dry food than wet.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I feed Lucy dry and canned mixed. She likes it best if I use the really small bite kibble so that every single little piece is covered in the wet food.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

J smith they told me the same but my pups don't like it. Their food will be there all day and they only eat when they are starving. 

Lucy mom I do the same but they will still not eat it. I have two flavor chicken and lamb to mix it up little bit but no luck here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You should feed them what they like and what is healthy. They will always need their teeth brushed no matter what they eat and need teeth professionally cleaned at some point.....no way around that.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So has anybody given their dogs raw meaty bones like the article suggested? Chicken wings, etc? I'd be scared half to death to do that! But, I sure would like not to have to pay for yearly dental cleanings for my two.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My vet has said that dry food isn't any better for their teeth than wet food - with these little guys, you still have to brush their teeth and do dentals. Bones? Never. Not for a toy breed. 

I use dry for the storage convenience and add about 3 T hot water to 1/4 cup food. I let it sit for 5 minutes or so to allow the water to cool and the food to absorb the moisture. Haven't had a picky eater since I started doing this about 3 years ago.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

socalyte said:


> So has anybody given their dogs raw meaty bones like the article suggested? Chicken wings, etc? I'd be scared half to death to do that! But, I sure would like not to have to pay for yearly dental cleanings for my two.


Jackie...this is what I do...brush every day with C.E.T. and every few days apply the Petzlife oral gel which will loosen the plaque..I also have a dental scaler...most of the tartar and plaque I see are on the back teeth. My Rose is 5 years old and has had only one dental..I have found that chewing on something does not do enough.. and I also agree that it does not matter what type of food I give them...


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is eating every bit of her dry as long as I put a tiny bit of the wet (using Rachel Ray right now)in with it. I add a tiny splash of bottled water and mix it really well so the wet food gives it all flavor and its gone....now she's eating 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 cup in the late afternoon around 4:30 or 5pm....*

*I will be switching to a more quality canned food as soon as hubby is back on the road and the money starts rolling in again. Right now I have to be careful..ugh!!! Rachel Ray's was the best I could fine, ingredients wise, at the grocery store. But she is eating and that's what I wanted.*

*I'm dying to go to Petco and get more stuff for her, but I just can't right now.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I went through that stage with mine. Acana is the only brand that they like and will eat. I give mine raw carrots to nibble on that does help with their teeth............. mind you that if they are not burying the carrots!!! I home cook for mine as well.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Jackie...this is what I do...brush every day with C.E.T. and every few days apply the Petzlife oral gel which will loosen the plaque..I also have a dental scaler...most of the tartar and plaque I see are on the back teeth. My Rose is 5 years old and has had only one dental..I have found that chewing on something does not do enough.. and I also agree that it does not matter what type of food I give them...


April, I also use C.E.T. toothpaste and use a scaler. I find it works well. Zoe is 2 1/2 years old and I don't see her needing a dental anytime in the near future. I also don't give any bones that are suppose to clean the teeth...I just don't believe they work.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Leila & Wilber mommy said:


> J smith they told me the same but my pups don't like it. Their food will be there all day and they only eat when they are starving.
> 
> Lucy mom I do the same but they will still not eat it. I have two flavor chicken and lamb to mix it up little bit but no luck here.
> 
> ...


I would say it is better for them to eat wet food than no food at all! Good luck. I hope your cuties start eating!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Leila and Wilber are very young..... 

So you need to feed them what they will eat. Kibble may just be too hard for them right now. Like most have said: A good wet food is actually better than dry kibble. So go with what your babies want 

I home cook for my two. It's the consistency of wet food. Before this Gus was on kibble (Grace was on...whatever she would eat that day).... Gus's teeth are much better now than when he was eating kibble.

Start getting them used to having their teeth brushed. Even if it's just using the corner of a wash cloth. That will help big time


----------

